# install circuit breaker on electrical jack



## wpurvis (Jun 29, 2010)

im trying to understand how to install the circuit breaker on my new elec jack. the breaker it came with has a 1 wire connected to both sides on the breaker. do i splice this wire?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Circuit breaker or fuse (not that it matters)? There should be one wire coming from the jack, with either a fuse or circuit breaker on it. The jack will get its ground from the trailer, that's why there's only one wire. Attach it to the positive terminal on your battery.


----------

